

Ask HN: Who designed your startup pre-launch website? - aherlambang

I am looking for a freelance UI/UX designer to design my pre-launch website for my startup. Does anyone have any recommendation working with a good designer? How much does it typically cost (range) ?
======
nhangen
My friend designed this one: <http://ignitiondeck.com>

If interested, I can pass along his details.

------
Zakuzaa
Pre-launch, as in just a coming soon page? - LaunchRock.com

Pre-launch, as in some beautiful minimalistic page(s) with some info.? -
99designs

~~~
aherlambang
How good is the quality by 99design?

